# Smoked Calamari Over Mango Salad!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy Sunday Sweet Cookies!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had some odds and ends, like fresh cilantro and such, to use well up; and so I decided to smoke calamari and have a tasty safari...













DSCF5437.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014






And so I took some calamari - about half bodies/half tentacles - and mopped them through grapeseed oil...













DSCF5438.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014






And then got my little gas smoker ready, with pistachio shells instead of wood chips...













DSCF5375.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014






And I smoked the calamari atop some grapeseed oiled "grill grates"...













DSCF5440.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014






For ten minutes on high heat...













DSCF5439.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014






And then layered that in with a chopped mango, chopped fresh cilantro, chopped tomato, chopped raw shallot, and then some olive oil, apple cider vinegar and red Hawaiian sea salt, and it was superb!!!!













DSCF5441.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5442.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5443.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5444.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014






A simple and healthful salad, (oh and an avocado was in there too - almost forgot), and it was just lovely!













DSCF5445.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5446.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5447.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5448.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5449.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014






Smoked calamari gives it a softer taste - no rubbery tough stuff going on and no need to be breaded or fried! Fantastic method!













DSCF5450.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5451.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5452.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5453.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5454.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5455.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014


















DSCF5456.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 16, 2014






A simple Sunday and too, "Paddy's Day" eve; but I do send you "Lucky" cheer indeed, nonetheless!

Happy all! Make you day delicious and thanks for sharing in this little taste!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sure does looks good


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Leah,

Beautiful as always.  I'm a big fan of mango, especially when paired with avocado.  On the occasions when I make sushi rolls, I love to fill them with mango, avocado, cream cheese, and smoked salmon.  

Your smoked calamari salad looks amazing and mouthwatering.  And I don't know what it is about square plates, but they always make a meal look fancier.

Have a great Sunday!

Clarissa


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice Leah, I LOVE calamari !!  That salad looks very tasty, real nice !   :grilling_smilie:   Thumbs Up

Justin


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you *JRod62!*

And happy Sunday to you! I'm delighted you enjoyed this!

And thank you too *Clarissa! *Here's to avocados, and square plates, and sunny weather for all!!! (Please send some west coast warmth indeed, as we are ready for that vitmain D enjoyment)!!!!!!!! How fun that you roll sushi!

And many thanks *WaterinHoleBrew!*  I'm happy that my simple Sunday menu did bring some joy!!!

Cheers to all and to today!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (Mar 16, 2014)

> DSCF5451.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another nice meal for sure!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you Jeremy!!! It was simple albeit tasty and perfect for today!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Mar 17, 2014)

Squid! I like it! Your plating skills are unbelievable. Your plates are more like a color palette of paints than foods.

Nice looking Meal!


----------



## disco (Mar 17, 2014)

I would love to teleport your larder to my kitchen. You use the best ingredients and make the freshest dishes. The missus and I would be like kids in a playground with that selection. Obviously, you are a discerning shopper with flair in the kitchen!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you so much Foamheart!!! This allows me to finger paint you see! I'm delighted you enjoyed it!!!

And Disco, how kind! I shop daily, and/or every two days, and so before that arrival or return with food, it may be that only some Dijon is lingering around. Still, worse larders could exist, right? Thank you very much indeed!

And Happy Paddy's Day to anyone celebrating!

May you have luscious libation and fantastic food to buffer it all! (I mean BALANCE it all). Smiles.

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Mar 17, 2014)

I love it as usual.You seemed to have drifted a little towards the West Coast with the mango & avocado in the salad.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think those Thai salads would be in your sweet spot because they are all about good raw product.lots of herbs,citrus,shallots,then a pretty uncomplicated dressing. Do you ever see green mango over there? I think its sour flavour & texture counterbalanced accordingly,fish sauce ,lime juice ,chilli would really fit your cooking style.I know you have problems with food additives.My bottle of megachef fish sauce says ,no preservatives,no gluten, 2% sugar 1% fructose, so its pretty pure.Endorsed by David Thompson Aussie chef who pioneered Thai food to the West.


----------



## sam3 (Mar 17, 2014)

You make the most amazing food Leah. Simply outstanding!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks *Mick!*

Indeed I am now craving warmer weather, islands, and no winter! Smiles. Hence the "Cali-flair" or summer feel!

That green mango sounds wild! I have not seen it yet here, but will find!

And *Sam3; *thank you so much! I'm touched that you appreciate my simple doings! Many thanks!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 17, 2014)

Terrific looking dish Leah...Calamari is one of the stapes in Greek Cuisine...Are you by chance Greek?

John Koutsavlis


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 17, 2014)

Yasu John!

And _Efkaristo Poli!_

I am not Greek, but did live for a brief period of time in Greece, speak some Greek therefore, and just downright adore oktapodi, soupia, kalamarakia, barbounia, marides, fagri, feta med lathi ke reegani, and of course KRASI! (Strofilia's traditional white blend being my favoirite from that land).

And you?

Thanks very much for your kind words! Cheers! (Steeneyasu)! - Leah


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 17, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Yasu John!
> 
> And _Efkaristo Poli!_
> 
> ...


Tipota,

Yes I am Greek.  Both parents emigrated from the island of  Lesvos...From a small village called Fila.

Ahhhhhh...Krasi!  Poli Kala!

John


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, agreed John, wine is a good thing indeed!!!!

If you haven't done such yet, feel free to come join our WINOS group (in the wine section) and share any fun posts or photos with food & wine that you wish!

The group is open to everyone (for anyone else reading this, come join as well) and here's to that!

I am sure that your folks have instilled many a fabulous feast and tradition from their great culture within you! How fabulous!

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------

